# Article on Stanford's research on Mindfulness combined with Behavioral Therapy



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Ignore the sensationalist headline, but it's really exciting to see more positive research about mindfulness and behavioral therapy as an alternative to CBT.
http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_18678135?nclick_check=1&forced=true

I also found this interesting:


> About 40 percent of people coping with social anxiety are in treatment, but only one-third of them receive adequate therapy, according to the mental health institute.


----------

